# Dig boxes!



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all,
I've been seeing a lot of mention of dig boxes lately and I thought it'd be nice to make on for Reggie. In the past I sort of had one, but when he got salmonella poisoning I tossed out the cardboard box in case it was harbouring any leftover bacteria. All I had in it was fleece strips and it didn't hold his interest very well. What do you guys like to put in yours? I'd prefer to stay away from typical "shaving" bedding because it tracks all over the house.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my! We just made a new dig box for pippin out of an old box and put tons of little pompoms from the dollar store in it! He loooooooooooves it and moves the balls all over his cage for us to tidy in the morning. Super cheap and obviously fun for mr Pips!


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have one for Pancake and she loves it! It's just a cube I found at the dollar store with Pom Poms and flat aquarium stones that are smooth!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

That's adorable and smart! I also love the hedgehog magnet on the cage in Pippin's  I think Reggie would like that. He loves digging but I think the fleece strips I had in there before maybe weren't engaging enough for him.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Here is a picture of Fitzgerald's dig box right after I finished it. It's made of Coroplast and hedgehog themed Duck tape. In the picture, it contains large aquarium rocks, fleece strips, and miniature blocks (that my 6yo chose and I froze before using). Since then, we've added jingle balls, crinkle balls, and pompoms.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas guys! I just ran out to the dollar store and made my own cheap version. Maybe I'll make a nicer one at a later date. 








Right now it's pom poms, fake plastic gems, and his favourite rattle ball. I didn't realize the lid of the box I bought doesn't actually come apart, so I'm just using it to hold a t-shirt and his favourite blanket. I also got a super cute cat toy tunnel with a hanging mouse inside. The cashier said her ferret really loves it, so I hope my hedgehog does too!

edit: Ignore how dirty the blankets are! I'm changing them out later tonight when Reggie wakes up


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Aaah I'm so excited already! He was definitely very interested in it when he came out this evening for his snack (or breakfast to him, I guess). I think throwing his old rattle ball in there gave him an idea that it was a space for him and not just weird-smelling dollar store stuff that happened to fall in there.


----------

